# Venison Fattie



## texomakid (Aug 23, 2021)

I finally joined the Fattie Revolution!!! I acquired 2 lbs of ground East Texas Whitetail and figured it would be perfect for this 1st attempt. It was about 95% lean and of really good quality. Bacon weave was made with Brookshires thick cut bacon. Kept it simple with Fresh graded sharp cheddar, Fresh diced Jalapeños, and diced yellow onion. Gave it all a light dusting of  Meatchurch Holy Cow and Killer Hogs AP rubs. Fired up the Yoder with my Hickory/Cherry pellet combo and off we go @ 250°. After 2 hours I add the Portobello mushrooms and ran the cooker it for another hour staying @ 250° for the entire 3 hours. Fattie finished up @ 170° IT. 
 Few slices of fresh Hass Avocados and it was a really nice combination. Pics added for your viewing pleasure :)





















I now see what all the buzz is about. Anything wrapped in bacon gets my attention. This all worked well together with a nice aroma from the Cherry/Hickory smoke was a perfect match. Might of been my first Fattie, but it won't be my last :)
Thanks for looking


----------



## smokerjim (Aug 23, 2021)

Sure does look good


----------



## sawhorseray (Aug 23, 2021)

Nice work, I'd love sitting down to that plate! RAY


----------



## tx smoker (Aug 23, 2021)

Beautiful!! That's a good a looking fattie as I've seen. Can only imagine it was a fantastic flavor combination. Well done!!

Robert


----------



## Sowsage (Aug 23, 2021)

Sure looks good from here! Your going to be hooked on the fatties now!!


----------



## sandyut (Aug 23, 2021)

Looks fantastic!  I love venison.  bet that was dreamy to eat.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Aug 23, 2021)

Very nice like 

 Sowsage
 said once you do one , you are hooked . It is just fun to wrap things because bacon looks so good cooked like that.....and of coarse the taste   

David


----------



## JLeonard (Aug 23, 2021)

looking good! I for sure wouldn't pass up a plate.

Jim


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 23, 2021)

Congratulations on popping your fattie cherry. It looks and sounds great.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 23, 2021)

Wow!!!  That looks great.  Gonna have to move that up the list.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Aug 23, 2021)

Now that DOES look good.  Love venison, but I've never used it in a fattie.  Great job.
Gary


----------



## flatbroke (Aug 23, 2021)

Looks bomb!


----------



## Winterrider (Aug 23, 2021)

Looks like a keeper. Venison fattie was my first that I made. Was hooked from then on.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 24, 2021)

Never had a venison fattie, but yours sure looks good!
Nicely done!
Al


----------



## texomakid (Aug 24, 2021)

Thanks for all the kind words - already planning the next one


----------



## JLinza (Oct 11, 2021)

Looks awesome, good work


----------

